

Resources for learning web development with Python - sea6ear
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2013/11/2012-my-year-of-code.html

======
sea6ear
I saw this linked from the ASK HN: Python Enthusiast thread, and it seemed
like a really great resource, so I decided to submit it.

